# Training Routines



## Tom84

If you come across a training routine worthy of posting please post the link in here and title it.

Cheers YG :wink:

EDIT by Tall: Updated the links in this sticky


----------



## Tom84

*Gary's (Musclechat's own) Training Routine - 3 Day Split - Beginner to Intermediate*

EDIT by Tall: Now Here: http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/18666-begginer-intermediate-training-routine.html


----------



## Tom84

Low Volume Routine

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4908


----------



## nunchaku master

24 Workout Mass Blitz

EDIT by Tall: Now here: http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-training/21881-your-thoughts-training-programme.html

Interested in your thoughts about it!


----------



## Guest

http://www.musclemaster.com/info/umm.htm

Very good program, Im using it at the moment, just started a couple of weeks ago and Im already lifting heavier weight.

Give it a try.


----------



## Guest

BTW the program is called Ultimate Muscle Mass Training


----------



## thinbrin

These training routine links aren't working. Is it due to the site upgrade?

Trying to get hold of Gary's excellent beginner/intermediate routine if anyone has a copy somewhere they can post for me?

Apologies if this has already been mentioned - at work, little time to search right now.

Ta.


----------



## Poom

Young Gun said:


> *Gary's (Musclechat's own) Training Routine - 3 Day Split - Beginner to Intermediate*
> 
> Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition


link doesnt work anymore but id quite like to see it, back on the weights after about 14 months


----------



## Guest

Any suggestions to get these links working again?

Thanks


----------



## Tall

Search button?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

Ste_F said:


> Any suggestions to get these links working again?
> 
> Thanks


Are u after a beggingers routine?


----------



## Guest

Please, ive been training at home now for about a month as where I live is a bit far away from any gyms. Til i can drive in a couple of months I would like to make as much progress as I can at home. Although if someone could suggest a routine that works im pretty sure its going to be much better for me than what i'm doing.

Many Thanks

Ste


----------



## splinter1466867924

Here's the routine if anyone is still interested!

If used it myself and had some good gains!

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/18666-begginer-intermediate-training-routine.html


----------



## Guest

listen..train hard with basic moves and you will build muscle


----------



## London1976

What about the diet..Its not just about training hard and lifting weights mate


----------

